# HP5+ w/ FG7(ss)



## aggiezach (Jan 20, 2005)

Howdy yo,

Well I decided to be different last time I made a trip to the photo shop and I purchased a bottle of Edwals FG7. I must say that I am VERY pleased with the negatives I just developed. I used a 9% sodium sulfite solution at a 1+15 mix. The sodium sulfite is supposed to reduce grain even more. It produced a very nice dense negative. I can't wait to try a test print! (gotta wait for my new digital enlarger timer to get here  ) I'll try to scan some of the negatives tomorrow on campus and post em here! Anyone else have any experience with FG7? Any comments or suggestions for it use?

Zach


----------



## aggiezach (Jan 20, 2005)

Oh yeah, I also enjoy the fact that its recomended to be used at around 70º F. Thats definitely an easier temp for me to get straight out of the tap (darn TX heat). Starting at around 7:30pm I get a constant stream of 70º h20 

Zach


----------



## sbalsama (Jan 20, 2005)

Very convenient that is  I get a nice 68 degree room temp, so my XTOL has been ready to go lately. This FG7 you speak of, what kind of developer would kind of "equate" to it or does it have no other parallel? Just to get a frame of reference.


----------



## aggiezach (Jan 20, 2005)

Well I would compare it to Rodinal, in the simple fact that it is a one shot developer. In comes in a bottle and you mix it up right before you use it? I usually develop two reels of film at a time and the mixing (1+15) couldn't get any simpler, the tanks only hold 16 oz  so 1 oz developer and 15 oz water 

Since my developer use is still limited to Rodinal and FG7 I'm sorry I can't provide a better comparison 

I still wanna try out diafine one of these days... mmmmm Contrast!
Zach


----------

